# Bilder meines Teichs! Was soll ich machen?



## wollisie (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe es im Einsteigerforum versucht, aber dort aus meiner Sicht nicht genug Antworten auf meine brennenden Fragen bekommen. Deshalb beginne ich hier nochmal direkt mit Fotos, einem eindringlicheren Betreff und hoffentlich strukturierteren Fragen.

Es wäre wirklich super nett, wenn ein paar Expert/innen sich Gedanken zu meinem Teich machen würden. Schon vorher: Tausend Dank!

1.) Ich habe den Teich nicht selbst gebaut, sondern übernommen.

2.) Der Teich hat einen Durchmesser von ca 5 Metern. Bei aktuell sehr wenig Wasser ist er in der Mitte maximal 50 cm tief.

3.) Es befindet sich keine Technik zur Filterung etc. im Teich.

4.) Das Wasser ist komplett grün und der Boden sehr stark verschlammt.

5.) Der Teich liegt meistens in der Sonne und die Randbepflanzung sorgt für reichlich Blätter im Wasser.

6.) An einer Stelle geht der Erdboden direkt ins Wasser über. Dort wächst eine Art __ Schilf.

7.) Im Wasser wächst eine Seerose, die ordentlich gedeiht.

8.) Der Vorbesitzer hatte Fische, die letztes Jahr im Sommer gestorben sind. Ich habe schon gelernt, dass niemals Fische hätten drin sein dürfen, weil der Teich dafür zu klein und flach ist.

9.) Es ist immer noch ein Fisch im Teich, den ich aber so gut wie nie zu Gesicht bekomme.

10.) Ansonsten sind aktuell __ Molche, Kaulquappen (von __ Kröten), __ Wasserläufer, Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer und weiteres Kleingetier im Wasser.

11.) Die Wasserwerte, die ich mit einem Teststreifen ermittelt habe sind: NO3 = 0 / GH = 3-4 / PH unter 6,4 (da beginnt die Skala) / KH = 3-6 / Cl2 = 0.

Ich habe weiterhin schon gelernt:  Den Bodenschlamm ab Oktober mit einem Eimer rausholen und neben den Teich schmeißen, aber nicht alles auf einmal, sondern schrittweise und dann immer mit Leitungswasser auffüllen und nicht  mit Wasser aus der Zisterne. Der Fisch muss raus. 

Mir stellen sich nun primär folgende Fragen:

1.) Wie bekomme ich den Fisch raus? Wie gesagt zeigt er sich kaum.

2.) Soll ich das sehr niedrige Wasser auch jetzt schon auffüllen? Ich befürchte, dass ich den Fisch dann noch weniger fangen kann.

3.) Wenn auffüllen, wie verhindere ich dann, dass der Wasserspiegel wieder so schnell sinkt? Sollte ich dafür den Randbereich komplett entfernen / reinigen? Evtl. bis zum oberen Ende der Teichfolie? Die Stelle, an der die Erde ins Wasser reicht, scheint besonders attraktiv für die Molche zu sein. Jedenfalls halten sie sich dort am meisten auf.

Ich hoffe, mit eurer Hilfe einen Teich zu gestalten, der möglichst ökologisch ist, in dem sich die Tiere und Pflanzen wohl fühlen und an den ich mich setzen und beobachten kann. Dabei spielt es für mich keine Rolle, ob das Wasser nun komplett klar, grün, braun oder lila ist. Ich habe auch keine Vorlieben für besondere Tier- oder Pflanzenarten. Jeder, der sich wohlfühlt, darf einziehen. Und hier kommen nun die Fotos:


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo, 

Die Frage ist: Warum hat der Teich so wenig Wasser? Ist die blank liegende Folie schon kaputt? Oder hat der Garten seine Wurzeln ins Wasser geschummelt?

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du dir überlegen, wie Du den Folienrand abdeckst, um ihn vor weiterer UV-Strahlung zu schützen, sonst bröselt er irgendwann weg. 

Die Stelle, wo das - ich glaube mal - Glanzgras in den Teich wächst, muss du sauber machen. Wenn die Verbindung zwischen Teich und Garten nicht getrennt wird, hast Du keine Chance -  der Teich wird leer gesaugt. Bei der Gelegenheit solltest Du auch überprüfen, ob du eine rundum laufende Kapillarsperre hast.

Wenn dich das grüne Wasser nicht stört, die Bewohner des Teiches stört es ganz bestimmt nicht. Aber es ist ein Zeichen für zu viele Nährstoffe und zu wenig Verbraucher. Schau mal, ob Du hier im Flohmarkt nicht ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen wie z.B. __ Hornkraut bekommen kannst. Das wäre ideal, weil es nicht wurzelt und Du es bei der Entschlammungsaktion gut retten kannst. Krebsscheren wären auch noch eine interessante Pflanze.


----------



## Whyatt (23. Mai 2020)

Hi,
Ich würde:
1. Teich auffüllen auf zukünftigen Wunsch Wasserpegel und testen ob er das Wasser hält
2. Kapilarsperre prüfen und nachbessern
3. Warten bis das Wasser angenehme Temperaturen hat und die __ Frösche/__ Kröten ausgezogen sind (Sommer). Dann den Teich leerpumpen... nicht ganz so dass die Kleinlebewesen eine Chance haben zu überleben. Den/die Fisch/e mit Kescher im seichten Wasser fangen. Schlamm raus.
Pflanzkörbe rein oder optisch besser falls möglich Pflanzen direkt in Sand pflanzen.
4. Wasser wieder rein

Sollte bei 1. der Teich nicht dicht sein entweder reparieren oder neue Folie komplett über die Alte oder zuschütten
Grüße


----------



## samorai (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo!
Die Biologie scheint noch zu funktionieren in deinem Teich.
Man sieht es an den Algen. 
Ist der Prozess der Bio unterbrochen haette man braune Wattebausch Algen auf dem Wasser.

Schließe mich den Vorredner an, Kappilarsperre kontrollieren. 

Zum Thema Fisch : Die meisten Friedfische stehen auf Brötchen, eine Woche immer auf der selben Stelle anfuettern und dann angeln mit dem selben Teig.

Für Teich Insassen + Biologie im Teich kann man eine Belüftung empfehlen aber nicht einen einzelnen Blubberstein, ich denke mehr an eine Belüfterstange, in der Kombination mit einem 9 mm Schlauch und einer 40 ger Membranpumpe.
Denn  Wasser will bewegt werden.
Ausserdem sind die "Winter - Ausfälle nicht so hoch.


----------



## wollisie (24. Mai 2020)

Herzlichen Dank für eure Empfehlungen. Dazu muss ich nachfragen:

 Kapillarsperre überprüfen bedeutet, dass ich nachschauen, ob irgendwo Wurzeln durch die Folie kommen? 

Soll ich die ganze Erde mit dem __ Schilf sofort rausreißen und die Folie freilegen? Schade ich damit dann nicht auch den Tieren?

 Wie funktioniert das mit dieser Membranpumpe/Belüftungsstab? Ich habe sowas nur für Aquarien gefunden.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Chelmon1 (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo Wollisie,
auffüllen und warten, wie weit der Wasserstand dann wieder sint ist eine Möglichkeit. Dann hast Du die Höhe, wo evtl ein Loch in der Folie ist. Oder bei mehreren halt das unterste Loch. Das dauer aber.
Ich persönlich würde mal vorsichtig an „dem Art Schlf“ anfangen und von unten her von dem Zeug Stück für Stuck wegnehmen. Wenn es Glanzgras ist, wie Christine vermutet, hat das die Folie wohl durchbohrt. Das wäre dann die wahrscheinlichste Stelle eines Lecks. Wenn Du das Gras an den Teichrand legst und dort ein-zwei Tage liegen lässt finden die Tiere schon wieder ins Wasser. Der eine Fisch würde mich jetzt auch ncht stören. Der ist jetzt halt einsam und versteckt sich aber den kannst Du ja auch herausfangen wenn Du weißt was mit der Folie ist und wenn Du den Schlamm herausnimmst.
Bei Membranpumpen muß man bedenken, daß die brummen. Manche Modelle mach nach einer gewissen Zeit richtig Lärm. Für mich ist der Teich z. B. auch ein Ort der Ruhe.
Nix für Ungut, Ron.
Ich habe noch keine Membranbpumpe gehabt, die man nicht hört. Auch eine Wisa 300, von denen ich drei Stück habe hört man. Auch auf der kleinsten Leistungsstufe.

Eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe, die nur die Wasseroberfläche bewegt aber keine Fotaine macht würde ich da bevorzugen.  Einfach den Springbrunnenaufsatz weglassen und das Rohr schräg in Richtung Oberfläche führen. So zwischen 500 und 1500 l/h Leistung laut Herstellerangaben reichen aus um die Wasseroberfläche so zu bewegen dass gut Sauerstoff ins Wasser und CO2 raus gefördert wird. Es muß keine heftige Umwälzun sein wie in einem Koiteich.

Der Rand deines Teiches sollte auf jeden Fall umgestaltet werden. Dazu gibt es hier tolle Beiträge, von einfach bis sehr Aufwändig.

Viele Grüße, und nichts überstürzen!


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2020)

wollisie schrieb:


> Kapillarsperre überprüfen bedeutet, dass ich nachschauen, ob irgendwo Wurzeln durch die Folie kommen?


Nein. Lies Dir erstmal durch, was eine Kapillarsperre ist: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/die-saugsperre-oder-kapillarsperre.1017/ dann verstehst Du besser, was wir meinen.
Und ja, versuch mal vorsichtig an dem Bereich mit dem "Schilfartigen" den Folienrand zu finden und freizulegen.


----------



## wollisie (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge. Das hat mir schon weitergeholfen. Als erstes habe ich den Bereich gesäubert, wo das Erdreich in dem Teich wuchs. Viel Erde war gar nicht dabei, alles Wurzelgeflecht. Das musste ich teilweise zersägen, muss es überhaupt rauszubekommen. Immerhin scheint die Folie darunter unbeschädigt gewesen zu sein. 
  
Das Bild zeigt  jetzt dieselbe Stelle wie das letzte Bild im Startbeitrag. Anschließend habe ich viel Wasser aufgefüllt, aber es ist wieder stark abgesunken. Mehrere Zentimeter an einem Tag. Dann habe ich an einer anderen Stelle einen Riss in der Folie entdeckt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Folie auf Steinen liegt oder auf Beton, aber nicht auf Vlies, wie das bei vielen anderen üblich zu sein scheint. Die großen Natursteine drum herum liegen meistens auf einem Stück Extrafolie. An manchen Stellen habe ich auch eine weitere Unterlage gefunden, was vermutlich Ufermatte oder eine Art Übergangsfolie ist. In zwei Baumärkten habe ich heute leider kein Reparaturset für das Loch bekommen. Werde ich mich dann nach Pfingsten dran machen und dann nochmal auffüllen. Folgende Fragen:
Ihr schreibt, dass die sichtbare Folie überdeckt werden muss, um sie vor Sonne zu schützen. Was nehme ich dafür am besten? Natürliche Materialien saugen vermutlich wieder Wasser aus dem Teich,oder? Und dann könnte ich da drauf einfach noch mehr Natursteine legen?

Chelmon schrieb, dass ich eine Wasserspielpumpe zur Teichbelüftung einbauen soll, aber ohne Springbrunnen. Warum ohne? Weil es ins Wasser sprudeln soll? 
Ist sowas gemeint:
https://www.obi.de/teichpumpen-filter/wasserspielpumpe-pondovario-1500/p/3151297
Was ist mit sowas:
https://www.obi.de/teichpflege-teichreinigung/oase-teichbeluefter-aquaoxy-500/p/3216165
Whyatt schrieb von angenehmen Temperaturen. Was ist damit gemeint? Das Wasser ist jetzt schon karibisch warm.
Und Christine schrieb, dass das Glanzgras raus soll. Der Rand ist wie gesagt frei. Im Wasser wächst noch das hier:
  
Soll ich das auch rausrupfen?
Danke und schönes Wochenende.
Wolli


----------



## Whyatt (29. Mai 2020)

Ja. Schlamm raus und Pflanzen rein ist bei warmem Wasser angenehmer. Wenn du BSP im zu zeitigen Frühjahr oder späten Herbst unter Wasser gärtnerst ist das unangenehm kalt. 
Hilft das so?
Ich würde erstmals das Loch versuchen dicht zu bekommen und dann wieder Dichtigkeitstest durch auffüllen.
Folie kann man mit Ufermatten verdecken.
Wenn du einen Springbrunnen möchtest warum nicht. Gibts auch als Solarversion.
Wenn du keine Fische mehr drin hast kannst du meiner Meinung auf Pumpe und oder Belüftung verzichten. Haben die Tümpel in der Natur auch nicht. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## jolantha (30. Mai 2020)

wollisie schrieb:


> und dann immer mit Leitungswasser auffüllen und nicht mit Wasser aus der Zisterne.


Warum Leitungswasser ? Mein Teich hat noch nie Leitungswasser kennengelernt, sondern nur Brunnenwasser. 
Was spricht gegen Deine Zisterne , ist doch Regenwasser, das fällt ja sonst auch von alleine da rein


----------



## Chelmon1 (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo Wollisie,
JA, solche Pumpen habe ich gemeint. Natürlich kannst Du auch eine Fontaine machen. das ist Geschmackssache.

Bei mit ist es halt sowas. Das geht halt ohne Stromanschluss.
 

Habe ich, Glaube ich von Dehner.
In einen Pflanzkorb ca 2 cm Kies oder Splitt rein, Dann das Pümpchen, mit Kies auffüllen und fertig ist der Wasserbeweger mit Belüftungs- und Reinigungseffekt.
Bei mir steht das Auslaufrohr halt schräg. Du kannst auch einen kleinen Sprinnbrunnen machen.
 

Links oben sieht man das kleine Solarpanel und wie sich die Oberfläche des Wasser kräuselt.
Seit das Teil wieder läuft wir mein Wasser täglich klarer.
Ich denke aber das liegt eher am Sauerstoffeintrag und der Wasserbewegung als am Filtereffekt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## troll20 (30. Mai 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Warum Leitungswasser ? Mein Teich hat noch nie Leitungswasser kennengelernt, sondern nur Brunnenwasser.
> Was spricht gegen Deine Zisterne , ist doch Regenwasser, das fällt ja sonst auch von alleine da rein


Na ja wenn ich mein Regenwasser aus der Zisterne anschaue...
Da gamelt den halben Winter alles was mit dem Regenwasser vom Dach gespült wird.....
Und die ersten Tage nach wieder Inbetriebnahme riecht das recht faulig. Ob ich das im Teich haben will???


----------



## jolantha (31. Mai 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da gamelt den halben Winter alles was mit dem Regenwasser vom Dach gespült wird.....


Hi, Rene,
schon mal was von Filtern zum Reinigen des Wassers gehört, für die Zisterne 
https://www.zisternenfilter.com/die-4-stufen-zur-reinigung-von-regenwasser


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hi, Rene,
> schon mal was von Filtern zum Reinigen des Wassers gehört, für die Zisterne
> https://www.zisternenfilter.com/die-4-stufen-zur-reinigung-von-regenwasser


Neee, ich filter doch nicht rund 35m³ Regenwasser was ja die Nährstoffe braucht um da schönes Gießwasser zu machen. 
Neee nee


----------



## wollisie (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich habe das Loch geflickt und wieder aufgefüllt. Leider fließt es genauso schnell wieder ab wie vorher. Muss also noch woanders ein Loch sein. 
Wenn ich das nicht finde, brauche ich auf jeden Fall doch ei e Ufermatte oder sowas, um die Folie abzudecken. Was schlagt ihr dafür vor? Und wie versteckt man die Folie am steileren Ufer?
Ich habe ein Wasserspiel installiert und bin dafür erstmals ins Wasser geklettert. Es sind einige Kiesel auf dem Boden. Die sollten alle raus, oder?
Der Springbrunnen läuft übrigens nicht besonders gut. Immer sehr schnell voller Algenmatsche.
Eine schöne Woche
Wolli


----------



## wollisie (10. Juni 2020)

Ich habe den Grund für den Wasserverlust gefunden. Am Steilufer unter einem Stein ist die ganze Folie weg bzw porös und das Wasser verschwand offenbar direkt in einem Mäusebau. Siehe Fotos. Was mache ich da am besten? Ich muss vermutlich großräumig alles freischaufeln. Die Folie zu flicken wird ein Problem, denn sie ist dort auch ziemlich gewellt und faltig.


----------



## Plätscher (11. Juni 2020)

Moin,
ich würde versuchen die Stelle soweit frei zu schaufeln, das ich hinter die Folie ein Brett klemmen kann und dann ein großzügiges Stück Folie über die gesamte Fläche zu kleben.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Dothee (11. Juni 2020)

Grossflächig ein engmaschiges Drahtgitter dahinter..? Die Mäuse finden sicher einen anderen Ausgang wenn sie denn wollen...


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Wolli,

Jetzt hast Du ja schon einiges probiert und auch viele Tipps.

Mir sieht das jetzt nach einer größeren Aktion aus, die sich da anbahnt.

Ich würde mir ein paar große Mörtelkübel nehmen, halb Leitungswasser, halb Teichwasser rein und alles was im Teich ist, Pflanzen und Tiere, dort hinein evakuieren. Oder in einen Teich bei einem Nachbarn.

Dann den Teich leeren. Das geht auch mit einem Eimer, wobei das natürlich viel Arbeit ist. Aber man kann sich damit das Fitnessstudio sparen. 
Bitte beachte: __ Molche gehen im Juni an Land. Also muß für sie die Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, den Kübel zu verlassen. Das geht mit einem Brett. oder mit Steinen.
Da fällt Dir sicher was ein.
Du solltest nur auf die Temperatur in den Kübeln achten - beschatten, wenn nötig.

So ein „Übergangskübel“ kann übrigens auch ganz nett aussehen:
  


Dann, wie bereits empfohlen den Rand ordentlich, mit Kapillarsperre neu gestalten:
Die Folie nach innen klappen.
Im Mäusebereich ein engmaschiges Drahtgitter rein, Dann möglichst dickes Vlies im ganzen Randbereich verlegen.
Folie wieder hoch, komplett neue Folie über die vorhandene rein. EPDM ist besser als PVC.

Dann den Teich neu anlegen so wie es Dir gefällt und einfahren (also sich entwickeln lassen, Wasserwerte messen und beobachten usw.). Die Grundausstattung hast Du ja schon. Das Grundwissen auch, wie man mittlerweile liest und Hilfe bekommst Du hier im Forum.

Dann kommt die schönste Phase, wenn alles anfängt zu wachsen und sich entwickelt.

Das kannst Du auch jetzt im Juni/Juli noch machen.

Nächstes Jahr hast Du dann deinen Wunschteich 

Viele Grüße,
Robert

P.S.: Ich bin übrigens kein Experte. Nur ein alter Besserwisser


----------



## wollisie (11. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Tipps, besonders natürlich die ausführlichen von Robert. Ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich diese Riesenaktion jetzt machen soll. Ich könnte auch den Wasserstand bis zum Herbst niedrig halten oder versuchen, erstmal an der Stelle die Folie provisorisch zu flicken/verlängern. Ich wüsste auch nicht, wohin mit dem Riesen-Seerose. Außerdem haben wir in den letzten Tagen auch ein paar __ Frösche quaken hören.
Falls doch, was für ein Vlies kaufe ich da? Und habe ich das richtig verstanden: Das Vlies im Randbereich unter die aktuelle Folie und dann eine neue Folie oben über beides?


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Juni 2020)

wollisie schrieb:


> verstanden: Das Vlies im Randbereich unter die aktuelle Folie und dann eine neue Folie oben über beides?



Ja. ich denke das wäre am besten.

Es gibt spezielles Teichvlies. einfach mal googeln oder beim Pflanzenmarkt/Baumarkt fragen.

500g/qm ist am sichersten gegen spitze Steine und schützt die Folie am besten.


----------



## wollisie (20. Sep. 2020)

Hallo, ich melde mich mal wieder mit einer Bitte um Assistenz. Gestern habe ich mal begonnen, den ganzen Matsch vom Teichboden abzuschöpfen. Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, was die beste Methode dafür ist. Ich habe so einen großen Kescher, aber wenn ich damit über den Grund gehe, ist das so viel Modder drin, dass es eine Ewigkeit dauert, bis das Wasser durch das dünne Sieb abgeflossen ist. Wenn ich nur mit den Händen "baggere", erwische ich nur das Gröbste. Den Schlamm lagere ich neben dem Teich, aber wenn das Gemisch zu flüssig ist, verteilt sich das natürlich entsprechend stark. Wie geht ihr da vor? Gibt es hier schon einen Thread speziell zu diesem Thema?


----------



## Turbo (20. Sep. 2020)

Salü

Habe so etwas um das Kies im Teich bei Bedarf umzulagern.

 
Einen alten Jaucheschöpfer. Könnte sich bei dir auch bewähren.


----------



## wollisie (20. Sep. 2020)

In diesem Jaucheschöpfer ist aber kein Sieb unten drin, oder? Dann schöpfst du damit den Schlamm und Wasser ab?


----------



## Throphol (20. Sep. 2020)

Das ist was für Jungs, die können sich die Mucki-Bude dann sparen. Das Gerät sieht aber sehr urig aus und ist sicher eine Möglichkeit.

Absaugen ginge einfacher und da hat doch schon so mancher gute Ideen entwickelt. Abgesehen von sündenteuren Impellerpumpen, die das natürlich auch können.


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber.35524/#post-382747


Gruß Wolf


----------



## Turbo (20. Sep. 2020)

Habe keinen Schlamm im Teich. Hatte das Teil noch. Ist eines meiner Universalwerkzeuge. Würde es nicht hergeben.


----------



## Throphol (20. Sep. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Habe keinen Schlamm im Teich. Hatte das Teil noch. Ist eines meiner Universalwerkzeuge. Würde es nicht hergeben.





Na dann - mal her mit der Lösung.

Wer keinen Schlamm hat muss auch keinen absaugen. Damit wäre Wolli ja geholfen - auf Dauer zumindest.

LG Wolf


----------



## Turbo (21. Sep. 2020)

Ganz einfach. Die Fischis auf den Grill damit der Nährstoffeintrag kleiner wird. Viel Technik. Ab und zu den Schmoder absaugen.

Aber wenn man das verpennt hat, hat man halt das Geschenk.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Okt. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Habe so etwas um das Kies im Teich bei Bedarf umzulagern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gibt es auch neu und in Plastik
https://www.google.com/search?clien...&ved=0ahUKEwj5odya_8PsAhUIjRQKHQIeCLEQ4dUDCAw


----------



## wollisie (1. Feb. 2021)

Hallo, jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit kann ich doch auch den Teich mit Hilfe einer Pumpe leeren, um anschließend den Schlamm vom Grund zu entfernen, oder? Dann könnte ich beim Auffüllen auch endlich Mal konkret ermitteln, wie viel Wasser in den Teich reinpasst.


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2021)

wollisie schrieb:


> Hallo, jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit kann ich doch auch den Teich mit Hilfe einer Pumpe leeren, um anschließend den Schlamm vom Grund zu entfernen, oder? Dann könnte ich beim Auffüllen auch endlich Mal konkret ermitteln, wie viel Wasser in den Teich reinpasst.


Und was machst mit den ganzen Tieren die jetzt ihre Winterruhe genießen?


----------



## wollisie (1. Feb. 2021)

Mit Gegenfragen kann ich nicht so viel anfangen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass der Winter gut zum Saubermachen wäre eben um die Tiere zu schonen. Weil zb die __ Molche dann ausgezogen sind. Aber ich lass mich ja gerne eines besseren belehren. Danke.


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2021)

Wie gesagt alles im Teich ist im Winterschlaf, ob nun kleinst Lebewesen oder Amphibien.
Von daher würde ich persönlich erst ab ca. 15° loslegen. Und dann auch nicht alles auf einmal so das die kleinen in Ruhe flüchten können. Der Teichschlam ist in maßen deine Biologie in der wichtige Abbauprozesse ablaufen. Nur wenn es zuviel wird und anerobe Prozesse die überhand nehmen, droht der Teich zu "kippen"


----------



## Whyatt (2. Feb. 2021)

wollisie schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, dass der Winter gut zum Saubermachen wäre eben um die Tiere zu schonen.





Whyatt schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich würde:
> 1. Teich auffüllen auf zukünftigen Wunsch Wasserpegel und testen ob er das Wasser hält
> 2. Kapilarsperre prüfen und nachbessern
> ...



Du tust dir sicher bei warmen Temperaturen leichter. Es ist kein Spaß mit der __ Riesenseerose im Eiswasser zu kämpfen. Auch falls du jetzt komplett neue Folie verlegen möchtest macht das erst bei anderen Temperaturen Spaß. Je nach Folientyp ist die hart wie ein Brett... Tue dir und deinem Fisch den Gefallen und warte ab.


----------



## Ida17 (2. Feb. 2021)

Moin,

so einfach ist das nicht, den richtigen Zeitpunkt abzupassen.
Natürlich befinden sich die Tiere in ihrer Winterruhe bzw. Winterstarre bei Amphibien und wollen möglichst nicht gestört werden.
Je wärmer es jedoch wird, desto schneller wacht das Leben im Teich wieder auf, bspw. lassen da die Erdkröten nicht lange auf sich warten.
Dann ist es die denkbar schlechteste Zeit etwas zu machen, denn __ Kröten und __ Molche aus einem Schlammsauger wieder rauszufrickeln macht denkbar wenig Spaß.

Es tut mir leid, dass sagen zu müssen, aber der Herbst vergangenen Jahres wäre die Chance gewesen, den Schlamm herauszuholen.
Die Fische befinden sich zu der Zeit in guter Kondition und haben sich noch nicht in den Ruhemodus begeben. Jetzt im Teich rumzuporkeln schreckt die Fische auf und es wird unnötig viel Energie verbrannt. Diese Energie können die Fische nicht zurückgewinnen, da der Stoffwechsel zu sehr runtergefahren ist und das wirkt sich negativ auf ihr Immunssystem aus.
Koi sind da natürlich sehr speziell, aber genauso vertragen auch die anderen Fischarten keinen unnötigen Stress im Winter.

Meine Empfehlung dahingehend:
Versuche nicht jetzt den Teich zu entschlammen, sondern warte ab, was für Tiere sich im Frühjahr einfinden werden und versuche dann vorsichtig, am besten manuell, einen Teil herauszubekommen.
Es hilft ja auch nichts, den Faulschlamm wieder einen Sommer lang drin zu lassen.

Edith: habe grade noch gelesen, dass da lediglich ein Fisch drin. Nun gut, aber auch dem einzelnen Tier würde ich es nicht zumuten, jetzt durch einen Sauger gehetzt zu werden.


----------



## wollisie (2. Feb. 2021)

Vielen Dank euch allen. Dann warte ich damit definitiv. Im Herbst waren ewig lange große __ Rückenschwimmer im Teich aktiv. Deshalb habe ich es da auch nicht gemacht. Ich würde halt gerne auch mal sehen, was alles am Grund des Teichs rumliegt.  Und an einige Stellen des Teichrands würde ich auch besser von innen kommen als von außen.
Aber wenn es nicht nötig ist, muss ich den Schlamm auch gar nicht entfernen. Letztes Jahr ist der Teich nicht gekippt. Nur davor das Jahr als noch mehr Fische von den Vorbesitzern drin waren, die wohl bei der geringen Tiefe gar nicht hätten drin sein dürfen. 
Viele Grüße
Wolli


----------



## wollisie (27. Apr. 2021)

Hallo, kleines Update zu meinem Teich. Er war Ende des Winters etwas klarer. Nicht so, dass man zum Boden gucken konnte, aber so 20 cm war die Sicht schon. Aktuell habe ich jede Menge Tiere, vor allem Kaulquappen Libellenlarven und __ Molche. Und seit einigen Tagen breiten sich Fadenalgen sehr stark aus. Die treiben bzw halten sich überall fest. An der Oberfläche hellgrün und blasenwerfend. Abkeschern hat immer zur Folge, dass ich Larven und Kaulquappen mit raushole. Ich habe aber jetzt eh an mehreren Stellen gelesen, dass man die Algen lieber mal in Ruhe lassen soll. Frage: Verschwinden die einfach komplett oder sterben die ab und müssen dann rausgeholt werden? 
Grüße Wolli


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Wolli,
wenn die Fadenalgen (aufgrund von Konkurrenz durch anderer Pflanzen) absterben verschwinden sie bis auf kleine Reste, die es immer gibt. Sie geben beim Absterben dann die enthaltenen Nährstoffe wieder frei, die von den höheren Pflanzen aufgenommen werden.
Rausnehmen sollte man nur lebende/aktive Fadenalgen womit dem System Nährstoffe entzogen werden.

Du kannst ja immer kleine Mengen der herumtreibenden Algen mit einem Stock herausfischen und in einen Mörtelkübel mit Teichwasser geben.
Dann siehste Du die Tiere und kannst sie zurück in den Teich setzen. Das kostet natürlich Zeit, ist aber eine schöne Arbeit weil man sich die Tierchen mal genauer ansehen kann.
Der Stock sollte  nicht glatt sein. Eine unbehandelte Dachlatte ist auch gut geeignet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## wollisie (28. Apr. 2021)

Danke. Lebende/aktive Fadenalgen erkenne ich daran, dass sie an der Oberfläche Blasen bilden oder anders?
Und im Grunde nehmen  die Algen doch auch Nährstoffe auf. Dann wäre es also am besten, den Zeitpunkt zu erwischen, bevor sie absterben und die Nährstoffe wieder abgeben?
Gruß Wolli


----------



## Kolja (28. Apr. 2021)

wollisie schrieb:


> Und im Grunde nehmen die Algen doch auch Nährstoffe auf. Dann wäre es also am besten, den Zeitpunkt zu erwischen, bevor sie absterben und die Nährstoffe wieder abgeben?


Genau!


----------



## wollisie (28. Apr. 2021)

Hui, da ist aber Geduld gefragt. Ich habe es gerade mal mit einer durchsichtigen Plastikkiste gemacht. Relativ wenig Alge hinein, die im Vergleich zu anderen eher unbewohnt aussah. Trotzdem 15 Kaulquappen zurückgesetzt. Und es wimmelt nur so von Kleinstlebewesen, die ich gerade so sehen kann. Baby-Ruückenschwimmer habe ich so auch erstmals gesehen.


----------



## Marion412 (28. Apr. 2021)

Ich habe eine Vogeltränke die ich etwas angeschrägt ans Ufer stelle, da gebe ich den Schmodder rein und das Kleinzeug kann selbstständig wieder in den Teich krabbeln.


----------



## wollisie (9. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen,

die Fadenalgen klären offenbar meinen Teich. Ich kann so weit durchschauen, wie noch nie seit ich hier wohne. Frage: Ich habe jetzt zum 3. Mal das Aufsteigen von dicken Matschgrundklumpen beobachtet und diese dann rausgefischt. Angekündigt wurde das durch starke Blasenbildung. Ist das ein gutes Zeichen? Vielen Dank.
Wolli


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Mai 2021)

Ja, das sind Sauerstoffblasen. Immer schön rausfischen. Damit entfernst Du Nährstoffe aus dem Teich.

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Marion412 (9. Mai 2021)

Ist bei mir auch so. Sobald die Sonne rauskommt und es wärmer wird steigt der Mulm vom Grund hoch. 
Ich habe einen kleinen Kescher mit ganz feinem Netz und fische es raus.


----------



## wollisie (9. Mai 2021)

Könnte auch der Wind mit zu tun haben. Bei mir war es jedes Mal relativ stürmisch.


----------



## Marion412 (9. Mai 2021)

Bei mir ist es die Sonne definitiv, bei Wind kommt nix hoch .


----------



## wollisie (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo, kann mir nochmal jemand erklären, warum ich nur aktive Algen rausfischen soll? Wenn die doch Nährstoffe verbrauchen, lasse ich sie doch lieber machen. Denn ich will ja die Nährstoffe reduzieren. Und woran erkenne ich, wann eine Alge genug und den Geist aufgibt? Dankeschön.


----------



## Whyatt (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo Hallo,
Wenn du die Algen rausnimmst, dann wachsen gleich wieder neue weil du hast Nährstoffen ohne Ende in deinem Teich.

Gutgemeinter Rat wie bereits vor einem Jahr in diesem Thread:
Wasser raus, Schlamm raus, Folie prüfen, neu befüllen. Seerose auf richtige Tiefe setzen. Kleine Filteranlage ran und bisschen Umwälzung.
Dann wirst du keine Algen-Schlamm-Brühe mehr haben.
Die ganzen Wasserinsekten und Amphibien sind in Nullkommanichts wieder da oder/und du kescherst die einfach und setzt sie woanders aus während den Arbeiten.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Mai 2021)

wollisie schrieb:


> warum ich nur aktive Algen rausfischen soll?


Es wäre gut auch die abgestorbeneb Pflanzenteile zu entfernen. Aber die toten Algen würden eh sofort wieder zerfallen. Was Whyatt schreibt kann ich nur unterstreichen. Wenn ich das neue Bild so sehe , juckt es mich richtig in den Fingern, da rein zu gehen und den Teich auf „VORDERMANN ZU BRINGEN“.  Aber es müsste schon ein bisschen wärmer sein.



Whyatt schrieb:


> oder/und du kescherst die einfach und setzt sie woanders aus


z.B. in zwei oder drei Mörtelkübel. Mit einem Eimer  Teichwasser rein, Pflanzen, die du behalten willst auch, Erreichbare Tiere rausfischen und dann auch rein damit.
Schönen Restsonntag


----------



## wollisie (16. Mai 2021)

Danke euch beiden vielmals. Auch wenn sie wiederkommen, will ich hier nicht zum Massenmörder werden. Wisst ihr, wie viele das sind? - Zigtausende. Letztes Jahr hatte ich diese Algen nicht, aber deutlich weniger Leben im Teich. Von daher bin ich nicht komplett verzweifelt. 
Filter habe ich nicht, weil ich nie richtig wusste, was für einen. Die Auswahl ist zu groß und ich weiß einfach nicht, was das beste wäre. Wasserspielpumpe habe ich, die meistens auch läuft (unter Wasser), um Bewegung zu erzeugen. 
Chelmon, du kannst mir hier gerne Gesellschaft leisten. Ich verbringe schon einige Zeit am Teich. Habe den ganzen Rand freigelegt und bin dabei, einen kleinen Graben drumherum anzulegen. 

Beste Grüße
Wolli

P.S. Die Seerose hält nicht mal mit drei Rechtecksteinen unter Wasser. Die will ich irgendwann raushieven und teilen oder ersetzen. Vielleicht wenn die Kaulquappen ausgezogen sind.


----------



## wollisie (16. Mai 2021)

Achso, und eine Ufermatte habe ich bestellt, die ich dann bis zu dem Graben legen will. Jetzt habe ich gefunden, dass es spezielle Pflanzen-Mischungen für Ufermatten gibt. Abermacht das Sinn, die Kapillarsperre zu erneuern und dann Pflanzen zwischen die und das Wasser zu setzen? Denn die saugen dann doch auch aus dem Teich.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (16. Mai 2021)

wollisie schrieb:


> Filter habe ich nicht, weil ich nie richtig wusste, was für einen. Die Auswahl ist zu groß und ich weiß einfach nicht, was das beste wäre. Wasserspielpumpe habe ich, die meistens auch läuft (unter Wasser), um Bewegung zu erzeugen.



Hallo Wolli,

Bewegung im Wasser ist schon einmal von Vorteil. Wenn du allerdings lediglich pumpst ohne eine Art Filter, dann pumpst du Schmutz nur im Kreislauf. Die Pumpe zerhäckselt zum Überfluss die groben Schmutzteile lediglich noch weiter.

Was eine Filterung angeht:
Bei den gängigen Herstellern kannst du mittlerweile relativ gut in den Beschreibungen sehen, für welche Teichgröße ein Filter geeignet ist. Auch die Pumpen sind dann meistens im Set dabei, damit alles gut aufeinander abgestimmt ist in sogenannten "All-inclusive-Paketen".
Das ist möglicherweise eine Überlegung wert.

Grüße,
Cafedelmar/Thorsten


----------



## wollisie (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo Thorsten, aber dann gibt's diese Sachen mit Druckfolter oder diesen Matten und dann mit oder ohne Uvc. Und was passiert, wenn man zu große oder zu kleine Anlagen einbaut? Mein Teich ist relativ rund mit einem Durchmesser von 5 Metern. Allerdings natürlich völlig unterschiedlich tief. An der tiefsten Stelle wohl ca 60 cm. Wenn meine Arbeiten klappen, kann ich aber vielleicht bald nochmal zehn Zentimeter höher auffüllen. Danke und Gruß.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (16. Mai 2021)

wollisie schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten, aber dann gibt's diese Sachen mit Druckfolter oder diesen Matten und dann mit oder ohne Uvc. Und was passiert, wenn man zu große oder zu kleine Anlagen einbaut? Mein Teich ist relativ rund mit einem Durchmesser von 5 Metern. Allerdings natürlich völlig unterschiedlich tief. An der tiefsten Stelle wohl ca 60 cm. Wenn meine Arbeiten klappen, kann ich aber vielleicht bald nochmal zehn Zentimeter höher auffüllen. Danke und Gruß.



Keine Sorge, bloß weil du einen Filter hast, der ggf. etwas mehr filtert als für deine Teichgröße vorgesehen, passiert nichts Schlimmes.  Lediglich das Verhältnis Pumpendurchfluss/ Filterdurchfluss muss abgestimmt sein. Wie gesagt, in den üblichen Kombipaketen der Teichzubehörhersteller ist das im Regelfall aufeinander abgestimmt. Wenn ein UV-Klärer im Paket mit enthalten sein sollte (oftmals Tauch-UVC in den Filterkästen, z.B. Oase) musst du auch nicht erst extra schauen, ob ein OV-Filter zu deiner Pump-Filterkombination passt.

Ich würde "Pi mal Daumen" schätzen, wie viel Wasservolumen der Teich hat und dann bei den Filtern schauen.

Druckfilter sind für kleinere Teiche gut geeignet. Sie lassen sich *unter* dem Wasserspiegel in Teichnähe aufstellen und besser kaschieren.
Andere Filter (Rieselfilter, Mattenfilter, etc.) müssen *immer oberhalb *des Wasserspiegels installiert werden. Das sieht oftmals optisch nicht so schön aus, aber dafür gibt es auch Lösungen (Dekokästen oder Selbstbau).


----------



## Whyatt (16. Mai 2021)

Für das Abpumpen des Wassers würde ich mir einen Filterkorb vor den Saugschlauch bauen, der die Tiere im Teich belässt. Wenn dann nur noch eine Pfütze übrig ist kannst du dort das Getier abkäschern.
Willst du einen Ufergraben machen, der das Wasser über die Ufermatte zieht und eine Sumpfzone anlegen? Dann komplett mit neuer Folie?


----------



## wollisie (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Whyatt, eigentlich wollte ich nur eine vernünftige Kapillarsperre bauen. Die aktuelle Folie ist ja nicht gleichmäßig lang am Rand. Außerdem teilweise eingerissen und löchrig. Deshalb habe ich alles, was ins Wasser gewachsen war, entfernt und die Randfolie freigelegt. Dahinter baue ich einen kleinen Graben, setze nach außen hin einen zusätzlichen 20cm tiefen Streifen Teichfolie ein und fülle den Graben mit Kies auf. Und unter den Rand der Teichfolie lege ich neues 900er Vlies.  Es ist zwar irgendein Material unter der Folie, aber das zerbröselt, wenn man es anfasst. Die Vorbesitzer haben das Ende der Teichfolie einfach ins Erdreich gesteckt (oder es wurde mit den Jahren überwachsen). Die Natursteine wurden auf lose Extrastücke Folie gelegt. Da würde ich ergänzend so eine grüne Ufermatte drüberlegen. Alles hier recherchiert.
Das mit dem Filterkorb hört sich auch interessant an, wenn man dadurch das Getier schonen kann. Allerdings müsste ich mich dafür auch erst mal schlau machen, wie man so einen Filter baut und überhaupt wie ich das Wasser abpumpen würde. Ich habe wie gesagt diese Wasserspielpumpe und eine kräftigere Tauchpumpe für eine Zisterne. Aber keine, die außerhalb des Wassers steht und mit einem Saugschlauch arbeitet. Eigentlich wollte ich das Leerpumpen als letztes Mittel anwenden, z.b. wenn tief unten die Folie beschädigt wäre, was aber aktuell nicht der Fall zu sein scheint. 
Viele Grüße
Wolli


----------



## BumbleBee (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo Wolli, 

darf man fragen, in welchem PLZ-Gebiet Du wohnst? Ggf kann ja die/der Eine oder Andere mit entsprechendem Gerät aushelfen. Ich habe z.B. einen Schlammsauger (muss nur schauen, ob der es noch tut da schon alt aber noch nie benutzt) und noch diverse Filter / Utensilien hier im Lager liegen. Auch zu Kapillarsperre und Randgestltung gibt es hier sicher einige Beispiele zu begutachten und wertvolle Tips à la "so nicht!"  

Vielleicht habe ich es überlesen, weisst Du denn was das für eine Folie ist? EDPM? PVC? 
Auch wenn die Entscheidung evtl. schwer fällt, ich würde Dir insofern Du den Teich denn längerfristig genießen möchtest, immer zum Neuverlegen entsprechender Folie raten. Die Frickelei am Rand (insbesondere auch weil es schwer ist, die Folie ausreichend sauber zu bekommen um sie zu kleben) wird immer zu weiterer Frickelei führen und der Teich wird sich nie mal richtig zur "grünen Hölle" entwickeln können. PVC Folie wird i.d.R. geschweißt, das habe ich bei mir auch gemacht, ist kein Hexenwerk, braucht allerdings entsprechende Temperaturen draußen.

Nimm Dir einen Moment und lege fest, wo die Reise hingeht. Wenn Du so viel Spaß daran hast, wie es sich hier liest, dann rate ich Dir wärmstens, es "richtig" zu machen, denn damit hast Du auch direkt die Übersicht, was Du wie wohin verbaut hast und gibt Dir in der Folge unmittelbar Aufschluss bei möglichen Problemen / Optmierungsbestreben.


----------



## wollisie (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo Bumblebee, besten Dank für deinen freundlichen Beitrag. Der Teich befinden sich in der nördlichen Eifel, im südlichen NRW. 
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es PVC-Folie ist. 
Ich denke nach wie vor, dass so ein radikaler Neuanfang durchaus in Frage kommt, aber nicht meine erste Wahl ist. Denn der Teich ist ja nicht kaputt und Lebensraum für viele Tiere. Zunächst interessiert es mich aber auch, ob meine Verbesserungsmaßnahmen im Bereich Randgestaltung, zusätzlichen Pflanzen und evtl. demnächst Filterung etwas bringen.
Nach wie vor nicht wirklich einordnen kann ich die Fadenalgen. Ich habe Fotos von letzten Jahr angesehen. Da gab es überhaupt keine Fadenalgen. Das Wasser war allerdings noch trüber als jetzt. Also kann ich irgendwie nicht einschätzen, ob das ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen ist. Hier im Forum werden Algen ja ganz unterschiedlich bewertet. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## BumbleBee (20. Mai 2021)

> Nach wie vor nicht wirklich einordnen kann ich die Fadenalgen. Ich habe Fotos von letzten Jahr angesehen. Da gab es überhaupt keine Fadenalgen. Das Wasser war allerdings noch trüber als jetzt.



Hi Wolli,
Fadenalgen wirst Du im Frühjar immer haben. Diese Tatsache plagt so viele Teichverrückte, dass es schon nicht mehr lohnt, darüber zu schreiben.
Algen sind Feststoff gewordene Nährstoffe, gerade Fadenalgen sind da wahre Überlebenskünstler und sehr früh dran im Jahr. Wenn Seerose und Co. noch im tiefsten Winterschlaf dämmern, zieht die Fadenalge schon in langen Schweifen durch die Gewässer. Nimm es hin, als ABM (Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme) an sonnigen warmen Frühlingstagen in Begleitung eines/r kühlen Blonden kann man mit einem ausreichend starken Bambusstab (manche schwören auch auf eine stabverlängerte Klobürste) die Fadenalgen aufwickeln und komposten. Aber raus aus dem Teich damit. Finger weg von Mittelchen wie "Algenfrei", die verlagern das Problem nur, denn sich zersetzende Fadenalgen bieten wieder ideale Verhälnisse für neue Algen.

Irgendwann kommen auch die anderen Pflanzen in Wallung und die gilt es mit ausreichend Nährstoffen (Düngekegel an ort und Stelle) zu stärken.

Grünes Wasser sind Schwebealgen. Auch wieder durch temporäres Nährstoff-Überangebot. Auch diese verschwinden irgendwann meist von selbst, unterstützen kannst Du hier mit Filterung mit vorgeschalteter UV / Amalgamlampe. Als Leistungs-Richtwert (Koiteich) habe ich 2 Watt pro Kubik im Kopf, man möge mich korrigieren, wenn es da andere Weisheiten zu gibt.

Trübes (braunes) Wasser entsteht durch aufgewirbelte Sedimente, sei es durch __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Molche oder Fische... Kein Problem für einen Naturteich.


----------



## wollisie (20. Mai 2021)

Sehr interessant. Da bin ich doch auf einem guten Weg, denn mein Teichwasser ist braun. Zum Vergleich ein Bild von Ende Mai 2020 - also ziemlich genau von vor einem Jahr. Da gab's keine Fadenalgen, aber das Wasser war grün. 
  
Heute habe ich ganz viele Fadenalgen abgefischt und zusätzliche Pflanzen eingesetzt: __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und Tannenwedel.
Schönen Abend.


----------



## wollisie (20. Mai 2021)

Achso, den Fisch habe ich heute seit Wochen wieder mal gesehen und sogar ein paar Sekunden lang. Er ist bestimmt 30 cm groß und hat eine rot-braune Farbe.


----------



## BumbleBee (21. Mai 2021)

wollisie schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Da bin ich doch auf einem guten Weg, denn mein Teichwasser ist braun. Zum Vergleich ein Bild von Ende Mai 2020 - also ziemlich genau von vor einem Jahr. Da gab's keine Fadenalgen, aber das Wasser war grün.
> Anhang anzeigen 224547
> Heute habe ich ganz viele Fadenalgen abgefischt und zusätzliche Pflanzen eingesetzt: __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und Tannenwedel.
> Schönen Abend.



Hallo Wolli,

ich finde, der Teich sieht gut aus. Also im SInne von "gesund". Es sind keine Blasen auf dem Wasser oder sonstige Anzeichen von Fäulnis. Die Seerose ist der Hammer. Da sie so gut gedeiht, wirst Du wahrscheinlich ordentlich Schlamm haben am Grund. Wasserpest und Hornkraut sind schon mal super, die werden sich allerdings bei Deinem Nährstoffangebot sehr schnell zu einem regelrechten Wald ausdehnen, der gut und gerne auch bis zur Oberfläche reicht. Dann weiß ich ja, wen ich im Sommer mal anpinge für Pflanzenspenden  Dass der Teich letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit bereits so schön grün war, liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass es bereits früher warm war. Dieses Jahr ist ja wirklich ein Witz. 

Was ist denn Dein Ziel?

Möchtest Du einen klaren Teich? Mit FIschen? Oder Natur?

Den einen einsamen Piraten würde ich versuchen rauszufangen und zu verschenken oder einen zweiten dazu setzen. Der arme Kerl, allein in seinem kleinen Universum.  Versuch doch mal, den mit etwas Brötchen anzufüttern. Wenn der es nicht nimmt, wieder raus damit, denn die Fadenalgen freuen sich auch darüber


----------



## BumbleBee (21. Mai 2021)

wollisie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 224357 (...)



Ah, noch was... Thema Randgestaltung. Auf diesem Bild hier sieht man es ganz gut, dass bei Dir ein starkes Gefälle zum Wasser hin besteht und die Erde fast bis unten hin reicht. Du schreibt, Du hättest Ufermatte bestellt, die wirst Du so nicht einfach verlegen können, da Du sonst den kompletten umliegenden Garten bewässerst. Die Erde und Pflanzen ziehen per Kapillarsystem das Wasser aus dem Teich, und zwar so lange, wie das Teichwasser Kontakt zur Ufermatte hat.

Die Ufermatte muss unbedingt gegen die umliegende Gartenzone isoliert werden. Da kann man die Folie entsprechend verlängern und am Ende um die Ufermatte umschlagen. Schau mal so hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/618671/

Oder so hochstellen, wie Robert es beschreibt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/618544/ Er spricht auch das Thema Drainage an, mit der Du den Schmutzeintrag von außen verhinderst.

Die Frage nach dem richtigen Zeitpunkt der Sanierung ist ebenfalls nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Hier im Thread war von Herbst die Rede, wenn Du mich fragst, ich würde es machen, wenn die Kaulquappen raus sind. Denn ab jetzt gedeiht alles, Du hast ein großes Angebot an (Unter)-Wasserpflanzen, diese hätten genug Zeit anzuwachsen und die Bio funktioniert einfach bei warmen Temp. am besten.
Du sagst, dass die Folie an einigen Stellen am Rand "wegbröselt", daher ist es gewiss PVC. Das Problem hier: Je länger der Rand so offen in der Sonne liegt, desto umfangreicher wird eine Reparatur. Je UV, desto Brösel.


----------



## wollisie (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe Leute, 

ich lege jetzt meine Ufermatte an den Rand. Wie genau bepflanze ich die? 

Ich weiß, dass ich Mauersand (ungewaschenen Sand) auf der Matte ausbringen soll. Ist es egal, ob ich das vor oder nach dem Verlegen und Beschweren mit Steinen mache?
Welche Pflanzen setze ich dann darauf? Es gibt wohl von einer Firma eine spezielle Samenmischung. Ist das empfehlenswert oder was hole ich mir am besten? 
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

direkt bepflanzen funktioniert bei der Ufermatte nicht oder nur sehr schlecht. NG verkauft Ufermattensaat die habe ich verwendet, es dauert aber Jahre bis die Ufermatte lückenlos bewachsen ist.


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2021)

Ich habe bei der Ufermatte gar nichts gemacht, zuerst kommt das __ Moos und dann wachsen alle Samen die durch die Luft __ fliegen und darauf liegen bleiben.
Es kommen Tuja, __ Farne, __ Wasserminze und sogar __ Schilf. alle diese Pflanzen habe ich nicht gesät oder gesetzt.
Muß aber dazu sagen ich wohne an einem Überschwemmungsgebiet und das vor der Haustüre.
Steht der Wind auf Süd ist Pflanzentechnisch alles möglich, wenn es gerade samt.


----------



## wollisie (31. Mai 2021)

Also, ne Tujahecke muss ich nicht am Teichrand haben. Hier mal ein kleines Update mit Matte, Kiesgraben und 2. Folienrand dahinter.


----------



## Kolja (1. Juni 2021)

Ich habe letztes Jahr __ Kuckuckslichtnelke, __ Bachnelkenwurz, __ Gottesgnadenkraut und Wasserdickblatt in kleinen Sandhaufen auf die Ufermatte gesetzt. Das ist gut angewachsen und durch den Winter gekommen.


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo. 
Soll die Folie und das alles so bleiben, wie auf den letzten zwei Bildern? Oder passiert da noch baulich was? Weil unten links im zweiten Bild sieht es aus, als wäre da stellenweise keine Folie.... 

ICH hätte den Rand wohl so umgebaut (sofern es Länge und Zustand der Folie her geben - man vergebe mir, dass ich nicht alles gelesen habe): 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/skizzen.5/
Da sind einige Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt. Von schnell und einfach bis hin zu mehr Aufwand und am Ende auch schöner anzusehen (mit Ufergraben).
Man kann das auch variieren und muss nicht eine Art des Umbaus für den ganzen Teich nutzen.


----------



## wollisie (8. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
Annett, vielen Dank für die Tipps. Die Folie war tatsächlich zu kurz und verfranst, um sie durch einen Graben zu legen. Es soll natürlich nicht komplett so bleiben. Ich habe z.B. letzte Woche den Wasserstand deutlich erhöht, so dass die Ufermatte an einigen Stellen fast komplett unter Wasser war. Leider ist er auch wieder gesunken, wenn auch nicht aufs vorherige Niveau. Am Anfang relativ schnell. Kann jemand den Grund spekulieren? Auf Löcher hatte ich eigentlich alles kontrolliert. Ist es möglich, dass durch die Ufermatte, die ja auch Wasser einsaugt, bei sonnigem Wetter mehr Wasser verdunstet? 
Viele Grüße
Wolli


----------



## wollisie (12. Juni 2021)

Liebe TeichexpertInnen, ich habe das jetzt mal genauer untersucht. Kann es sein, dass durch die Ufermatte in 24 Stunden 500 Liter Wasser verloren gehen? Die Matte ist ca 25 Meter lang und 50 cm breit. Sie hat keinen Kontakt nach draußen. Viele Grüße und schönes Wochenende.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2021)

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ist die Matte neu?
Dann saugt die bis sie voll ist erstmal ordentlich Wasser.
Dazu noch die Verdunstung ....


----------



## wollisie (12. Juni 2021)

Ja, neu. Allerdings hatte ich schon mal so weit aufgefüllt, dass sie zu sagen wie Mal 3/4 unter Wasser lag. Trotzdem wieder abgesunken. Da war es aber auch ziemlich heiß. Heute, als wie gesagt 500 Liter verschwunden sind, war das Wetter eher durchschnittlich.


----------



## Annett (13. Juni 2021)

Mach doch mal folgenden Versuch:
Eine flache Schale mit Wasser (Und wenn du hast, kannst du auch mit einem Stück Ufermatte etwas zusätzliche Verdunstung simulieren) neben den Teich stellen und den Wasserstand in Teich und in der Schale markieren. Nach 24h oder mehr vergleichst du die Unterschiede zwischen beiden. Wenn es annähernd gleich viel ist, dann ist das so. Ist der Unterschied sehr groß hast du entweder ein Loch oder doch irgendwo aus Versehen einen oder mehrere Dochte gebaut.


----------



## wollisie (15. Juni 2021)

So ungefähr? Allerdings müsste ja die mögliche Verdunstungsfläche anteilig ähnlich sein wie beim Teich, um ein vergleichbares Ergebnis zu bekommen? 

Übrigens mal was Positives: Ich kann erstmals seit 2 Jahren den Grund im ganzen Teich sehen. Ohne Filtertechnik. Vermutlich spielen die nach und nach eingesetzten Pflanzen die größte Rolle dabei. Aus einer eingesetzten __ Krebsschere sind ca zehn geworden. Ich habe jetzt auch einige kleine Pflänzchen, die mir Seerosenableger zu sein scheinen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Herbst etwas an dem Riesenteil herumgeschnibbelt. Vielleicht deshalb? Bisher gab es sowas jedenfalls auch nicht. Wer so ein Monster haben will, kann sich melden.   Sie blüht später schön weiß.
    

Jedenfalls bin ich aktuell ganz zufrieden mit dem Teich. Nach wie vor massenhaft Getümmel darin mit tausenden Quappen, zig Molchen, Rückenschwimmern, Wasserläufern etc.. Bloß den Wasserstand hätte ich gerne etwas höher. Aber zumindest schützt die Ufermatte vor UV-Strahlung. 
Schönen Fußballabend!


----------



## Chelmon1 (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo Wolli,
das sind ja gute Nachrichten. Es freut mich sehr, dass du „mit Geduld und Spucke“ bei der Sache bleibst. Das sind schöne Bilder und das kleine sind Blätter vom __ Froschbiss. Die sehen wir Miniseerosenblätter aus. Der Froschbiss blüht auch weiß. Das sieht dann witzig aus zwischen den Seerosen. Schau mal im Lexikon.
Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo, 

ja so ungefähr hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Allerdings solltest du überprüfen, dass das Wasser nicht durch die Matte nach außen abtropfen kann. 
Bin gespannt, was du zu berichten hast.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juni 2021)

wollisie schrieb:


>


Das ist keine Seerose sondern __ Froschbiss. Eine Schwimmpflanze.
Lass drinn und wenn es zu viele werden einfach ein paar abkeschern.
Auf die Art holst du ein paar Nährstoffe aus dem Teich.
Die bilden so Knollen, welche über den Wintern unter gehen und im Frühjahr kommen dann neue Pflänzchen.


----------



## wollisie (22. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
Annett, den Versuch mit der Kiste habe ich abgebrochen. Irgendwie hat sich die Matte gar nicht vollgesaugt. Aber definitiv Dank das Wasser im Teich deutlich schneller, je höher es aufgefüllt ist. Da es auf niedrigem Niveau immer noch Kontakt zur Matte hat, aber nicht mehr schnell sinkt, befürchte ich ein übersehenes Loch. Habe aber jetzt gar keine Lust, danach zu suchen.  Und jetzt sehr euch mal dieses klare Wasser an.
  
Da sind 5 __ Molche auf dem Foto.
Viele Grüße.


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2021)

Wenn du den Teich nochmal knapp vor diese Höhe absinken lässt und bei Windstille alle Pumpen/Technik abstellst, verteil am Rand Meter für Meter mal ein paar Tropfen Kondensmilch und schau, ob du siehst das die Milch dahin gesogen wird. Dort dann mal genauer suchen....


----------



## wollisie (6. Aug. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder ein Update mit Frage. Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich Fadenalgen abgefischt und viele neue Pflanzen eingesetzt. Das hat gut funktioniert. Das Wasser wurde und blieb klar. Die Algen waren weg. Jetzt sind wieder recht viele Fadenalgen da, aber ich kann sie schlecht rausfischen, weil sie jetzt im __ Froschbiss und den anderen Pflanzen drinhängen. Wie macht ihr das in so einem Fall? 
Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße
Wolli


----------



## samorai (6. Aug. 2021)

Mit einem Fächerbesen auch Laubbesen genannt.


----------



## Kolja (6. Aug. 2021)

Zwischen Pflanzen ziehe ich mit der Hand raus. Das hat auch etwas Meditatives.


----------

